
Caching Apple's Signature Server - mbrubeck
http://www.saurik.com/id/12
======
JunkDNA
I think it's hilarious that Jobs and Woz were all into phreaking and giving Ma
Bell a headache back before they started Apple. Now the next generation is
essentially pulling a similar move with them. I can't help but think this sort
of thing makes Woz smile a bit. I doubt Jobs finds it amusing at all though.

~~~
Tichy
I think there is a movie on YouTube of Woz helping some celebrity jailbreaking
her phone :-)

------
hyyypr
The hardware and the company are two different things. With the iphone, apple
has made (to me) the ultimate netbook/phone; but they cripple it for marketing
reasons. And thank god, there are people out there like saurik to liberate our
devices.

------
jsz0
Why buy Apple hardware if you're opposed to how they do business?

~~~
caffeine
Because it's really good. So is their software. So we take the tech but
jailbreak out of the attitude.

~~~
windsurfer
But there are other hardware companies that make just as good hardware.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
Have you owned a unibody Mac? Can you find _anything_ out there that compares
to it?

